# Lowered 30mm and 15mm Spacers all round.



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The way it should have come out of the factory!

30mm eibach pro kit and 15mm mtec spacers!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Well done, looks great! Those Eibachs worked out perfect and the 15mm is just right


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

I've been looking forward to seeing these pics. Ride height looks perfect, you'd never know it was lowered, just assume it's how it should be from the factory which for an oem man like myself is very good.

Now you've spent more time with the setup, how are you finding it? The ride height really bugs me but the ride quality and comfort/handling compromise is very impressive out of the factory


----------



## PhilRTTS (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking good 

Thinking of putting spacers on mine...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

On A roads you can't tell.

Took it on the b roads earlier and it does feel bouncier than stock but for the looks I would defo recommend all day! If you're someone that drives hard all the time then probably better to go for the KW coilover route.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Here is a comparison of stock set up.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

TTimi it looks great. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Comparison with the H & R Springs 25/20, Spacers H & R 15mm rear and front 10mm.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Mate. I love that yellow. I really like them wheels too! I want them!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Another comparison picture


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Here is a comparison of stock set up.












Wow, assuming dead flat ground, the difference in height between the mirrors is pretty noticeable! Looks great.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

ukoslov said:


> TTimi it looks great. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Comparison with the H & R Springs 25/20, Spacers H & R 15mm rear and front 10mm.


Awesome setup, are they H & R OE?

TTimi, the side by side comparison really highlights how the TT just sits too high as standard.. i'm sure alot of people (myself included) will be further convinced that lower is the way to go


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is there someone stealing number plates round your way 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah had a few people say they were very surprised I had lowered and spaced it as it looks OEM!

They said they would hate to think what it looks like without the modifications lol.

No-one stealing number plates lol. I had a short plate on before and took it off as it looks lost in the recess, but gonna get a longer one made up tomorrow so will put it back on then. Mates car he blacked it out just for the photo.


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks really good! I think I'm interested in doing the same to mine and also getting hold of one of the Audi Genuine spoilers as and when they are finally available!

Forgive my ignorance (first time looking at doing this type of mod to a car) - I've found the lowering kit (around £200)

I'm not sure how to confirm which spacers to get, could you let me know where/what to get?

As far as fitting goes, I'm a total novice, where would/could you go to get this sort of thing done? (I'm based in Southampton)

Thanks for any info you can provide 

Mark


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

Just as long as you have informed your Insurance company as modifying your car may invalidate your Insurance if you have an accident !


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have spoken to Aviva who have said these modifications will be FOC to the current premium I already pay, as long as I let them know! You've reminded me to call them at lunch lol.

As with the spacers I bought 2 sets of these from Mtec. I paid an extra £10 for extended bolts.
_http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281913786072?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT_
You could also message them on here and they will send a payment request through paypal, then send you the goods. Mtec were very helpful when it came to ordering mine. In terms of fitting these are as easy as changing your wheels. They slip on between your alloys and the hubs on your car.

AMD in Essex do a parts and fitting price for the Eibach springs for £299 which is a very good price. Otherwise the Eibach pro kit cost around £200, and you can take to any mechanic or garage to fit for around 3 hours labour cost. I bought these from Germany for £135 inc postage...
_http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391388702127?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT_
I got my mate to fit them for me.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

Looks pretty impressive, does this setup work without any problems to the mag ride?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Dano28 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks pretty impressive, does this setup work without any problems to the mag ride?


With the magnetic ride, I think you may need different springs, but I'm not too sure sorry. Spacers can be put on without any issues.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi TTmi,

What did you tell your insurers? For aesthetic purposes and did they have many questions? Thanks


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

DOD00 said:


> Hi TTmi,
> 
> What did you tell your insurers? For aesthetic purposes and did they have many questions? Thanks


They literally asked what I wanted to add, I told them, they spoke to their underwriters and said that's fine we can do that at no extra cost. Best speaking to insurance first and finding out the cost.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Snatz (Feb 5, 2015)

TTimi said:


> I have spoken to Aviva who have said these modifications will be FOC to the current premium I already pay, as long as I let them know! You've reminded me to call them at lunch lol.
> 
> As with the spacers I bought 2 sets of these from Mtec. I paid an extra £10 for extended bolts.
> _http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281913786072?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT_
> ...


Brilliant, thanks for this. I gave my insurer a call (Admiral) and they also advised that these somewhat minor modifications would be a free of charge addition - Just to let them know as and when I have completed the modifications.

Much appreciated


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Very smart, TTimi.. That's defiantly how it should of looked stock .. 8)


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

In the pictures the wheels don't look that good, but in real life the wheels look lovely. Tempted by the wheels on that yellow TT though!!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi TTimi

Waiting delivery of my 2.0 Quattro s-line with standard suspension (not the extra 10mm lower s line option) does the 30mm kit lower the standard s-line suspension 30mm ? as I am a bit confused by some threads, if the standard s-line is 20mm lower than sport models would it only lower mine 10mm ???? The Eibach site says 30mm on standard suspension so if you have sports suspension the drop would be less.
Hope that makes sense haha
cheers Damo


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi Damo999, you would have the full 30mm drop. Your suspension is the Sport; if you'd have gone for the S Line springs, the Eibach would have only lowered you by a further 20mm.

Leigh


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

Make sure you guys when changing lower springs, you should consider change the coilovers, or a whole kit if possible.

I got a big problem with the last car when I did that. It was fine until 2 years later it developed cracking noise everytime I turned left or right (sounds just like broken bearing).

I dont know much about this and when at the shop, the tech guy told me when lower springs installed, the hubs / joints in front is no longer balance and it was down at angle due to shorter springs but the coilovers still the same. This created a pressure and had issue in a long term. Unfixable and I had to live with the noise.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You can't change springs AND coilovers.... Coilovers is just a spring over a shock absorber. To be honest I have run springs on a couple of cars before and had no issues, especially as a 30mm drop is very minor. (fingers crossed). If you were lowering 40mm onwards would defo recommend coilovers instead! The only coilovers I have seen are £1000 or more though!

The S-line suspension is only 10mm lower than the sport springs. If you have sport springs it will drop your car 30mm, if you have s-line springs it will drop your car by 20mm.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Cheers guys


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've spoke to Awesome gti today regarding the 30mm Eibach kit £207 and fitting another £200 including geo alignment. They said once the springs are fitted they would then measure up for spacer size which they will also fit. So with the cost of the spacers to add and extended bolts I think total price would be coming in at over £500. I've heard good things about awesome but this seems to be expensive compared to AMD £299 for kit and fitting.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

You could buy the Eibach kit yourself and just pay Awesome to do the install. Would work out about £30 more than AMD's offer, so it would depend on where you're based. You could have the springs lowered then put on your own spacers (if you can change a wheel, you can install a spacer) - just remember to use a bit of copper grease or similar to make future removal nice and easy.

TTimi used 15mm spacers all round I think, but I think I'd probably go slightly narrower - perhaps even 10mm. TTimi's is a nice looker though and he seems happy with the set up.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Leigh

Yeah looked into buying off eBay like TTimi can get the kits for £130ish from Germany and spacers £30ish/Pair. I'm based in Manchester and don't mind travelling for a good company as want to make sure fitting and the alignment done right. Demon Tweeks do a full service but not heard any views on them or prices. TTimi's does look really well so much better than stock IMO just hope it doesn't destroy ride comfort, I know its very subjective and a personal thing.

Cheers Damo


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd have thought the alignment would need to be done after the spacers are fitted ? I know they're easy to fit but would like to get everything done at the same time so I know it right. Prob worrying about nothing, I know its not rocket science fitting springs and spacers but worried if its not done right it could cause problems down the line.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The springs on my A4 were a nightmare - 6-8 hours DIY! But until I've had a good look at the TT, I don't know how straightforward a job it is and to be honest, I wouldn't do it myself anyway, not on such a valuable car and not for the sake of £200.

Remind me, have you got your car yet or are you still waiting? I'm in Poynton so we might have some luck getting the price down a bit if we both booked in at the same time. I'm expecting delivery at the back end of April (currently in paint shop apparently). The spacers don't make any difference to the alignment, so no real advantage having them done at the same time, except that the wheels will already be off anyway so a 30 second job for the tech.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah i'm in two minds ! Looks or Comfort and piece of mind haha.

Very similar to you as far as build/delivery.

youraudi stated build week 14th march then last week changed to 21st March. Try not to think about it and just leave it to fate as to when it arrives, but had a check last night and i've gone through to stage 5 paint like you even though build date still says 21st. Think delivery is gonna depend on how lucky we are with shipping and delivery time from port to dealer. must admit closer it gets more giddy I get, can't wait haha


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Think i'd be happy if I could pinch your s-line suspension and comfort pack, but shouldn't be greedy and sure i'll be made up when i get mine. With a long wait you seem to question and go through every option you should or could of added, but had a budget to stick to and the dealer and reviews put me off s-line suspension. Like I said though its a personal choice and what your use to so sure you'll be happy with yours and I can do some off roading !!!!!!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

The springs from Germany only took three days to get here and the spacers from Mtec took 2 days. Fourth day I got my mate to fit for £120. I will probably get my tracking done next week (give the springs a couple of weeks to settle). I'm very happy with the way it looks now. I wouldn't say ride comfort is destroyed. Obviously not as good as standard. But I would swap the comfort for the looks all day long!

I think the AMD offer is very good. Worth taking a trip down to Essex and staying in London for the night if you're from up North!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Totally agree with the looks much better and yeah checked out from your previous post springs from Germany and spacers from Mtec, glad you had the b**ls to go and get it done and your happy with the ride quality. Shame your not near me and could take me out for a drive to compare the ride.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

If you were in the Buckingham area then maybe I could!

Manchester roads are fine for lowered cars any ways!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Maybe try asking a local garage how much they would charge to fit springs, then see if it worth buying the springs and spacers off eBay.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

yeah think that'll prob be the route i go down. gonna be another month or so till car arrives so will get everything checked out for then


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought I'd share my Pics of my TT with the 15mm spacers, I got the car yesterday so have not had the chance to get it lowered yet..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

That arch gap is crazy! Guessing those are 18's?


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, arch gap you can fit your head in :lol: ... The gap is exaggerated as it hasn't settled down, the photo is from just after I had finished putting those wheels and spacers on this morning. They are 18"s


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, it is screaming to be lowered! Make sure you show us when that's done.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi TTimi how are you finding yours now you've had it lowered a while ? has it settled down nicely and still happy with the ride ?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have no issues with the ride at all. Being honest with you, I can't remember how the car rode on the standard springs lol.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

cool, just got to wait for car to arrived now. Think when I pick it up first thing i'll see is the massive wheel arch gap haha


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

This photo was after a 15 mile Blatt to settle the wheels... sat a tad lower now.. not low enough though :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Settled a lot more than before lol. Hopefully that 30mm drop gets it sitting just the way it should!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

TTimi said:


> The way it should have come out of the factory!
> 
> 30mm eibach pro kit and 15mm mtec spacers!


Looks amazing. Also, there seems to be a proliferation of TT's at that exact service station. And still no fuel...!










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn, someone really defiled that R8... that should be a prison sentence.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

sherry13 said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > The way it should have come out of the factory!
> ...


Haha it's a good place to get pictures! Background really contrasts with the car, and always good lighting when the suns out.


----------



## stuartjeffery (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi All,

Im in Bucks with a Sepang Blue TTS running on 20" OEM which i want to put spacers on.

Am looking at 15mm all round but not sure if it will rub?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

stuartjeffery said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im in Bucks with a Sepang Blue TTS running on 20" OEM which i want to put spacers on.
> 
> Am looking at 15mm all round but not sure if it will rub?


I'd be careful with 15mm spacers, especially on the 20s; the kerbs will start jumping out at you!


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You wouldn't have issues with rubbing. I could go 20mm all round and not get any rubbing.


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi guys!

First thing to say that your car has been very good! I'm looking for to install spacers and i have the following doubt...

Which is the best configuration?

- 10mm front and 15mm rear?
- 15mm front and 20mm rear?

I think I measured well and left me that I was at the height of the fin had to put in front 15mm and rear 20mm but perhaps but is much....

Thank you!


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

Igonher said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> First thing to say that your car has been very good! I'm looking for to install spacers and i have the following doubt...
> 
> ...


Depends on which wheels u have and if car is lowered or not. I am running 15mm both front and rear and front have a slight poke, rear is flush. Lowering the car next week, if im getting any rubbing im changing to 10mm front.

TTimi, did you have to pull the drive axles in order to remove the struts? I was watching a spring DIY tutorial on youtube and they had to remove them. This was on a Golf 7 R but it looks kinda them same on the TT.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

GTROMG said:


> Igonher said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...


I am lowered 30mm with 15mm spacers front and rear. Could defo go 20mm without scrubbing

I'm sorry but my mate did most the work while we put the springs on lol. I sat and watched most of it.


----------



## GTROMG (May 13, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I am lowered 30mm with 15mm spacers front and rear. Could defo go 20mm without scrubbing
> 
> I'm sorry but my mate did most the work while we put the springs on lol. I sat and watched most of it.


Is there a possibility for you to ask him? Would be appriciated  I want to know what im up against lol, if its removing drive axles thats a little bit harder than only removing strut lol


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

hi just a quick question...does fitting the springs and spacers invalidate the warranty at all?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

pcullen said:


> hi just a quick question...does fitting the springs and spacers invalidate the warranty at all?


At a guess. Lowered springs will likely invalidate the warranty on the shocks because Audi would likely blame the increased stiffness of the lowered spring for any damage to the shocks. Everything else should be unaffected. Shocks aren't particularly expensive and you shouldn't have a problem with them anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the warranty is general...you can't have the car covered for the engine but not for the suspensions! I mean, once Audi has revoked the warranty, everything is gone...of course that doesn't happen but obviously you should set the car like original if you want a check in Audi for some problem even at the transmission..
it's the same thing for me with mtm, or another guy with and after market sound system or another with a new exhaust...so go lower but don't exaggerate...it's a TT!









this one seems perfect!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> the warranty is general...you can't have the car covered for the engine but not for the suspensions! I mean, once Audi has revoked the warranty, everything is gone


That's slightly inaccurate Manu; certainly in the UK. Each component on a brand-new car is covered by a statutory 12-month manufacturer's guarantee. That means if the component fails, the manufacturer must repair or replace that component free-of-charge. The only exception is where the component has failed due to some other factor, such as being placed under additional pressure by a modification. Here, the manufacturer is liable to prove that the modification resulted in the manufacturer's part failing - usually that would be difficult without independent expert witnesses, which is probably going to cost more than it costs to just get on and replace the failed component.

The remaining part of the warranty is essentially a contract between Audi and the owner to insure the car against the failure of components for the duration of the warranty period. From what I've seen of Audi's warranty documentation, new lowering springs will not invalidate the warranty for the turbo charger, for example. But remapping the ECU to force the turbo charger to run an extra 5psi or whatever will invalidate the warranty on the turbo and all other components put under additional stress, but not on the shock absorbers, for example.

What I would do is I would establish a relationship with the service department at my local dealer and I'd E-mail them asking for confirmation as to whether the warranty will be voided by carrying out whatever modification I was intending to do. Get that confirmation in writing and save it. That way you're covered and you can sleep easy.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep we said the same thing regard a damage on a suspension, Audi won't cover it if you car is lowered..
But the main problem is that once you have a problem, even if is not linked at all with a suspension, Audi could and will try everything to denied the warranty..
Then there are some dealers that don't consider any of your mods, and keep the warranty on..but are few, because then they have to explain at Audi why that piece is broken anyway..and not always is easy if it a subsequence of you mod.

Best case in my experience, find a good Audi service that is easy to talk and clever..even if there is the need to go in another city (like my case)..but they don't bother you with your mods


----------



## Ganic (Apr 5, 2016)

Thinking lowering mine, (1.8 sport) any updates from those guys that have done it? Any issues?


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey guys, I have put 20 MM spacers on rear and 10 on the front. I'm thinking of putting 15 or 20 on front and I'm happy there will be no rubbing with the 15's. My question is are the front and back running on the same line ie with no spacers is it possible the wheels are staggered with the front sitting slightly prouder than the rear? I sorta think I need bigger spacers on the rear otherwise the front will look prouder. Is it an optical illusion related to the cars shape or am I just thinking about it too much???


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ManuTT said:


> the warranty is general...you can't have the car covered for the engine but not for the suspensions! I mean, once Audi has revoked the warranty, everything is gone...of course that doesn't happen but obviously you should set the car like original if you want a check in Audi for some problem even at the transmission..
> it's the same thing for me with mtm, or another guy with and after market sound system or another with a new exhaust...so go lower but don't exaggerate...it's a TT!
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Both look stupid IMO :?


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

TTimi said:


> I am lowered 30mm with 15mm spacers front and rear. Could defo go 20mm without scrubbing


Hi TTimi.

You say that with 20mm spacers it's possible.

At the moment i'm not lowered but i'm planning to lower the car (35mm front and rear)...my favourite wheels are
19x9 ET 33 (like the use of 19mm spacers on the original 19" wheel) and the tyre will be 245/35.
Problem of rubbing front/rear or poke at the front? i have read that with 15mm spacers there is a little poke at the front...


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

Went to lower mine and ended up with the wrong springs from demon tweeks and I was under the impression I had the mag ride, and found out I don't. 
My dash has lit up like a Christmas tree and every fault code imaginable is showing up!
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

hi all,

I'm thinking of adding spacers to my TTS - 15mm front and 20mm rear. Just wondering whether this will effect the safety of the car on high speed driving on the expressway?

Some frens were telling me not to do so!

Appreciate if U guys can give some expert opinion of the modification.

Tqvm..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I am lowered on 30mm Eibach pro kit with 15mm spacers all round. No rubbing whatsoever.


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

From my experience and from my point of view the perfect spacers size are 12 mm(I have 10 mm installed and I miss 2 mm) for front and 15 mm for rear. For me visually perfect!

I have Bilstein B14 installed, lower 35 mm and H&R spacers.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Guys, I've got my unused set of Eibachs on Ebay. No reserve, grab yourself a bargain.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Q...Springs-/252859822193?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## sunkiss (Jun 26, 2012)

TTimi said:


> I am lowered on 30mm Eibach pro kit with 15mm spacers all round. No rubbing whatsoever.


Are those wheels 19 x 9?


----------

